# ملف ممتاز فى اللحام ( اساس اللحام ) وبصور متحركه .



## Eng-Maher (22 أبريل 2009)

Introduction to Joining Processes, Welding Metallurgy, Combustion and Electrical Welding Processes 

***********************************

Introduction to Welding

Welding Metallurgy

Welding Processes​
الملف فى المرفقات


----------



## mohamedgad (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل السنيري (23 أبريل 2009)

ممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## bahhar2001 (24 أبريل 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## أمير البحر (26 أبريل 2009)

فعلا ملف ضروري لمهندسين العمارة البحرية


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر كتير على الردود 

mohamedgad 

وائل 

امير البحر

واخى بحار الف شكر


----------



## أحمد أبو علام (29 أبريل 2009)

كيف نفتح هذا الملف وشكرا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (1 مايو 2009)

*Thanks*

الف شكر يا مهندس ماهر هذا ما عودتنا علية الجديد و المفيد
اما بالنسبة للاخ احمد بو علام ملف يفتح 
1- يتم فك الضغط
2- يفتح بواسطة powerpoint احد برامج ال office


----------



## bash98ar (2 مايو 2009)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss from me>>>!!!!!!!


----------



## sallam1998 (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## القراضي (15 مايو 2009)

اتمنى معلومات حول اللحام في الماء


----------



## القراضي (15 مايو 2009)

ارجو افادتي حول محركات الاحتراق الداخلي المكبسية


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (10 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 أغسطس 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 أغسطس 2009)

كتاب جميل جدا جدا ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## m.s.f (19 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمة شكر*

شكراً على المجهود الجيد​


----------



## titomar (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## ibm1979 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك ....


----------



## aaelkhouly (12 أكتوبر 2009)

:7::7::7::7:


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا باشمهندس
الملف فيه مجهود يُشكر يستعان به فى الغوص فى بحر اللحام


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

_مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا_​


----------



## سعيد معمل (5 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايديك وشكراعلى هذا المجهودالرائع


----------



## safa aldin (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## generaal (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا باش مهندس


----------



## mezohazoma (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ر.م علي (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ر.م علي (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك يا مهندس ماهر وجعله الله هذا العمل في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## zzezze1 (9 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد نور الدين (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (29 مايو 2011)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 مايو 2011)

قرأت كل الردود ... واشكركم جميعا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## supersalah (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وتسلم ايدك


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا و وهب لك عن كل حرف حسنة


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2011)

قرأت كل الردود ... واشكركم جميعا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## basil20088 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الشناوي20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## mrabdo (31 يوليو 2016)

شكرا​


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا للردود الرقيقة الف شكر


----------



## sgarrab (23 فبراير 2017)

نفع الله بكم ومنورين


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (23 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dragon_xp (7 مارس 2017)

*رائع*

شكراً على المعلومات الكريمة أخي.


----------



## sgarrab (24 ديسمبر 2017)

لا توجد مرفقات


----------



## saedsy (8 يناير 2018)

Eng-Maher قال:


> Introduction to Joining Processes, Welding Metallurgy, Combustion and Electrical Welding Processes
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> ...


لايتم التحميل لماذا ارجو الرد من ادارة الصفحة


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يناير 2018)

كيف اخى الملف موجود وبضغط zip فك الملف --- الملف يعمل بحاله جيده جدا وهو بالمرفقات -- نصيحة استخدم متصفح - اوبرا او - جوجل


----------



## saad_aljuboury (29 مارس 2018)

احسنتم جزاكم الله خير


----------



## saaddd (4 أبريل 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيف طاهر (20 يونيو 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا ......


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

شكرا الك على جهودك


----------

